# Oakley split jackets



## dlangers (Aug 17, 2007)

I have just brought a pair of split jackets with black iridium prescription lenses but i am finding these are really very dark especially when in the woods.
Although these are great in the sun i was just wondering what colours/shades other people use. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I had the G30 lenses that were fine, even at night untill they were stolen from my car at the trail head. Now I have a set of the clear ones for night riding and sometimes I put them in for the trails depending on the time of day.


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

I found that the brown lenses work better than the gray as the gray seems too dark when not in the direct sun and the brown works well all around.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

I just bought the Split Jacket's as well. I got them custom made with my Korean name etched in the lens. I was disappointed they only etched it on one pair of lens and not both.

I got the black polarized black iridium lenses and the ice blue iridium lenses. Both are dark and not really well suited for the trails.

I'd like to get the wind gasket but I'm not sure if I wanna hit the trails with such a nice pair of shades.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah...maybe hitting the trails with these on isn't such a good idea. I don't think I can afford to spend more money on lenses all the time and the frame is plastic so if I do some fast turns or down hill stuff and wipe out I'm pretty sure I could easily damage it.


----------



## dlangers (Aug 17, 2007)

They look very nice too good not to wear.The only problem i have found with them is(other than the dark lens) is that they are quite heavy glasses and tend to swing about if you look down.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow! You think these sunglasses are heavy? Haha I think they are super light. Although I have been wearing Oakley Juliet's for the past few years exclusively so compared to them the splits are much lighter. 

I think I will buy the wind gasket if I end up doing some mild rides so the wind doesn't dry out my contacts.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

Persimmion is a good choice for cloudy days, and shady trails. 

Oakley's website is not very intuitive, but if you poke around you can locate the info on the different lens tints they have. There is a simulated landscape with 2 comparison lens tints. I dont rely on that too much, I usually go by the listed light transmission. For instance, Black Iridium is 9 or 10% light transmission and is their darkest tint. They have clear, which is 93% I think, and many stops in between.

With the Splits and Jawbones it nice because after you make the initial investment in the frame replacement lenses are relatively cheap, although for prescription lenses that is a whole different story.

On another note, for lenses that will strictly be for off road riding, spending extra money on Polarized lenses its mostly a waste. The polarized technology works to cut down on the tranmission of light through the lens that results from glare off highly reflective surfaces (car windows, water, etc.). Since highly reflective surfaces are more rare while mtn bking, its not really needed. But if you also use them for say road riding and normal daily use like driving, the Polarized will be much more useful.


----------



## hken2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I own the Split Jacket +Red Iridium Polarized. I also own the older Racing Jacket with G30 Iridium. The G30 is plain awesome. Improves contrast while reducing light. On the trails with trees it is easily my goto lens. The +Red lens is OK, but really more for consistently bright conditions where the G30 is way more versatile. I also use RX lens and both are fantastic. I don't know if you can get the G30 for the Split Jacket. Oakley doesn't make every lens tint for every frame. Persimmon is OK too


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I ride in a pair of Flak Jackets with +Red or G30 depending on the lighting conditions...

G30 in darker conditions
+Red in medium light


















I'm a BIT of an Oakley junkie!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

hken2 said:


> I don't know if you can get the G30 for the Split Jacket. Oakley doesn't make every lens tint for every frame. Persimmon is OK too


Talk to Dr. Chop!
He is renowned in the Oakley world and will custom cut you any lens in any color!
All his lenses are cut from genuine Oakley lenses...

He may be a bit more expensive than OEM pricing... But he'll get you the lens color/frame combos that Oakley never offered!

Company Name - Home


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I have the splits with the sort of mirrored amber polarized vented lenses. I also have yellow for cloudy days. The sun is intense here in Florida, I won't own non polarized glasses. I have not found them to be to dark, in fact not dark at all compared to my casual glasses. I bet polarized prescription will be quite spendy though.


----------



## casjr808 (Aug 2, 2012)

got one myself cool...


----------



## pucho (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine came with a set of clear amber lenses (as well as some iridium silverish looking ones) and I'm really happy with those when riding in the woods. I will probably order some with vents because the un-vented ones love to fog up in humid Florida conditions. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamsmith3450 (Jan 23, 2013)

*re*

I have bought two leather outfits one leather jacket and second is leather pant in white color from leatherarena.com. The color os the jacket is dark black and it looks good on me. I just want some other colors also that suits me a lot. I think a chocolate brown is the best one. What you all say about it? I am also thinking to wear some other leather outfits also like leather coats, skirts, men leather vests], bomber jackets etc.


----------



## dlangers (Aug 17, 2007)

So what colour/tint does everyone use as a day to day pair of shades for general walking and driving etc. Thanks


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Snagged a pair of Split Jackets with the Transition lenses from HnR for $130. They are awesome, its like having 3 pairs of glasses in one. They don't get super dark but dark enough for sunny days and almost clear for night riding.


----------

